# Getting there



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

How do one and all, I'm pleased to report that I'm consistently hitting the 'Barn Door', good grouping within a 10ft circle









On a serious note I'm getting there, after lots of lovely practice, about an hour a evening my accuracy is improving, targets 10m away, I've found my anchor point and am shooting TTF style which seems to suit me best, Still not consistent enough to go hunting with but I feel I'm getting there.









ATB Chisler


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Slow and steady wins the race .... Just keep at it and you will get there.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

What Charles said!!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Crawl, walk, then run! Keep at it!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As TreeFork says "just have fun" sounds like you are well on your way to some great shooting.


----------

